# Gateway Please help! Thanks ;-)



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

I picked up a Gateway GM5688E for cheap. It has Windows Vista. I want to upgrade to Windows 7 and then windows 10 before the deadline. Is upgrading to Windows 7 as easy as buying Windows 7 and inserting the disk and installing it? Please help Thanks!


:rofl:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes. However, before upgrading check the Gateway website for support.

> Drivers & Downloads

It will likely have Win7 support (check the drivers offered for each OS). I don't know about Gateway, but the Dell website will show a user is a model is supported for Win10. If a model doesn't have official Win10 support, you could have issues getting the hardware to work, or to work properly.

Having said all of that, if you have to buy the OS anyway, simply buy a Win10 disc. No reason to hassle with buying an obsolete OS that you don't intend to use.


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you for the response! ;-) It says it has a triple core processor. Came with 4GB of ram "memory" and a 320 GB HD. I got it for 50 bucks. With a 22 inch monitor. I thought why not. Could be a fun media machine to play around with. Especially for the kids. How much does Windows 10 go for these days? Do you guys think it was worth the 50 bucks? Looks like it can be upgraded to 8GB of ram? Please let me know what you all think ;-)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

For a basic office/browsing machine it's more than adequate.

Win10 is the same price, if not cheaper, than Win7. Pricing varies by version, but home version should be about $100 (as has been the case with previous versions).

I would definetly upgrade to 8GB if it supports it. You can verify using the app, or manually searching, at a site like crucial.com


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah it came with a 22 inch monitor, logitech wireless keyboard and mouse, a webcam, 2 mouse pads, and a wireless N Pci Adapter. I figured for 50 bucks why not ;-) I will look into upgrading the ram "memory" and to Windows 10 ;-) Thanks for the info!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Tdoggy :wave:

After a quick look at the support for your Gateway, you might have problems with upgrading to Win-10, Gateway only supply motherboard drivers for Vista :sad: - You might be lucky with Win-10 or you might not, it depends on whether the OS has appropriate drivers supplied on the DVD.


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh I see. Thanks for the heads up. I suppose I'll have to buy it and try it. If it doesn't work i'll just use the Windows 10 software on another machine I suppose? Thank You for this info ;-)


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I would really doubt Windows 10 will work because it appears that there are not even complete drivers for Windows Vista 64 bit and a full range for 32 bit, which also indicates 8 gb ram may be difficult as well.


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah I am a Big fan of Windows 7. However knowing it will stop getting support in a few years from now I'd rather go with Windows 10 and just run the Windows 7 shell program.
I don't mind Vista at all. And if I just let my kids use it for you tube and watching videos it shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well support for Windows 7 is 2020 but Vista ends in 2017 so you need to act appropriately.


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh wow I didn't no Vista was still being supported. Thanks for the information ;-) I will look into Windows7 and 10. See what kind of deals I can get ;-) Thanks again!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Glad to help.


----------

